# Pregnant andâ?¦always COLDâ?¦



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm nearly 7 weeks pregnant. For a month or so I'm almost always cold. We are keeping our house at 77 F during the day and at 79 for the night.
I am getting cold very easy during the day these days; I have to put on socks and a jacket to stay warm.
I co-sleep with my 9m.o. baby who wakes up during the night to be nursed back to sleep. So, when I nurse him on my left breast I have to leave my comforter on the edge of the bed just to make sure he won't fall down if I happen to fall asleep while nursing. So, when I do fall asleep without my comforter, I wake up an hour or two later totally frozen and shaking from cold (at 79 F!).

I was always getting cold way too easy, but last month just drives me crazy! I'm getting cold more and easier than ever! Is it something that has to do with pregnancy?
Is it normal?

PS. I did my physical not that long ago and my blood test's results were good.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Did they run a thyroid panel?


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder*
Did they run a thyroid panel?

No, they didn't. Is it a blood test?
I didn't know thyroid can do something like that; my husband has problems with his thyroid, but is never cold







.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Among the symptoms of hypothyroidism is feeling cold all of the time.

Here is a list of other symptoms, and yes, they run blood tests to check.
They tend to dignose off of the TSH levels, but it is important to run the T3, and T4 levels as well.

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/hypothyr.../checklist.htm
http://thyroid.about.com/blquickthyroidfacts.htm

Good luck!


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm nowhere near as cold as you are, from your description, but I was really surprised by how cold I am this pg. With ds, I was hot all the time. This time around, I'm cold. Getting checked for a more serious underlying condition sounds like it could be a good idea, though, since your coldness sounds quite extensive!


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

It's completely normal.

When you're pg you run a higher body temperature than normal (whatever your normal body temp is). Because of that you're going to feel colder than usual (just like when you have a fever you feel cold/have chills--same principle). I would guess that's why you're feeling so darn cold.

And if you normally get cold (when not pg) in your 77 and 79 degree house, then of course you're going to feel more cold when pg at those temps.

Me, too! Still cold at 17 weeks.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I was always told that pregnant women are supposed to have that "pregnancy heat" but I never had it with any of my pregnancies. I'm still always cold, but we keep our house between 65 and 68 degrees, so what can I expect?


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, I guess I do need to check my thyroid.
I have read the link and found out that I have more symptoms than just cold intolerance







. I also yawn a lot and get sick more often than most of people. Plus low energy level, especially for the past couple of months.
And as a risk factor it says "having a baby in the past nine months" and that is exactly how old my baby is







.
But I'm also happy to hear that it's normal for a pg to be more sensitive to cold than usual.
Thanks!
Yulia.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been cold too, I'm at 22 weeks and am finally coming out of it, or is it that Spring is arriving?
but I was surprised to be so cold all the time as I'm usually a hot person. usually always warmer than everyone else.
now I can have some sympathy for those cold people


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I thought I heard somewhere that being cold was also a sign of anemia.

Major symptoms of anemia include:

Extreme fatigue
Weakness
Shortness of breath
Confusion or loss of concentration
Dizziness or fainting
Pale skin, including decreased pinkness of the lips, gums, lining of the eyelids, nail beds and palms
Rapid heart beat (tachycardia)
Feeling cold
Sadness or depression

http://www.anemia.com/overview/overviewsigns.html


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldnt worry...i am always cold...like wearing jacket in summer....Its normal.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Another always cold vote here. My thyroid is just fine - for whatever reason I just don't warm up that easily. Our house is 68 in a winter climate and I'm constantly wearing 2 more layers than my DH or DD.







:

Anyhoo we'll see what happens in the heat of July when I'm ginormous







But I'd still rather be too chilly than too hot!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not alone







. Even though at 68 I'd be probably constantly frozen







.

I did my physical I'd guess about 4 months ago and it showed that I'm not anemic. I think my OB will check it again in some stage of my pg though.

Thanks so much everyone for your responses and your support! I do appreciate it so much!


----------

